# My fish & tank (foai,blackbee etc)



## Furcifer (Aug 31, 2003)

Hi , Here are some pics of my 2m/4f C.Foai "sibwesa" , 7m ,15f C.Leptosoma jumbo "blackbee" in 180 Gallon tank with 3d styro background. I'm still working on tank deciration and light fixtures so i will post general tank pics later


----------



## jtranscriptus (Apr 20, 2004)

Fish look great. I'm hopeful to have my set-up running in a few months w/Kigomas.


----------



## ialtalal (Mar 12, 2012)

where did you get these from?


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Nice set up. Do you find a 180 Gallon tank big enough to get both Cyathopharynx males coloured and bower building?


----------



## Furcifer (Aug 31, 2003)

Yes it's more than enough for 2 males. I bought them from Germany. I will post some new pics soon


----------



## Furcifer (Aug 31, 2003)

Some updates after a while :


----------



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

Congrats - I used to have Foai - stunning colours when spawning. I had them in a 180 gallon.


----------

